# "Oko" and the diminutive "(v)očko" in the sense of "point"



## Iainmace

Hi everyone!

Following on from a thread about the surname Syzlak in another thread, in which someone pointed out that there is a card game called vočko or 'little eye' in Czech: is the dim. of oko (eye) used in any other languages apart from Russian to mean 'point' (e.g., one scored in a card game)? Or is Russian the only Slavic language to use the word in this sense? I've searched several Slavic languages' dictionaries for oko, oćko, očko, vočko, etc., but haven't found any "point" or "score" meanings. I'd love to know if I'm missing something!

Thanks a million to everyone in advance,
Ian.


----------



## bibax

In Czech we use the noun *bod* (= точка/пункт/очко in Russian) universally:

mrtvý *bod* = мёртвая *точка*;
rosný bod = точка росы;
bod varu = точка кипения;

sporný *bod* (jednání) = спорный *пункт* (на переговорах);

also for "penalty point":
trestný *bod* (za porušení pravidel) = штрафное *очко* (за нарушения правил);

There is no _trestné očko_ in Czech.


----------



## swintok

*Очко *is used in Ukrainian for a point in a card game, other games, etc.  You often also hear *бал*,but this word is more properly used for points sporting events.


----------



## Duya

Not in BCS. A point in card (or any other) games is generally _bod_ or _poen_; of course, some sports and games have their specific terms, but nothing resembling _oko_ springs to my mind.


----------



## Azori

In Slovak: point (in a game) = *bod*. *Očko* isn't used in this sense.


----------



## bibax

There is also a demerit point system for road traffic offenses:

Cz: bodový systém - bod;
Ru: балльная система - балл, *очко*;


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech *óčko* is name of letter O

There is a music TV station with name Óčko - http://ocko.tv/ocko/


----------



## marco_2

In Polish we also use the word *oczko* for a card game called _twenty-one_ or _vingt-et-un_ - we often call the number 21 like that. *Oczko* means also _a pip _- any of the small marks on playing cards, dice and dominoes, showing their values.


----------



## thegreathoo

Serbian:
Diminutive is "okce" or more often used in plural "okice."  "Oko" or any word that means "eye" in isolation is not used to mean a score or a hit afaik, but there is a phrase "gadja u oko" to describe an accurate shot, bullseye, hits the eye.  The usage of eye to mean a hit stops at that phrase in Serbian language.


----------

